# Bild zerstückeln?



## Kopfballstar (3. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Bild von 800+600. Dieses Bild möchte ich gerne zerstückeln, am besten in 800 Streifen ala' 800x1 Pixel. Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit diesen Prozess möglichst schnell zu machen? Klar, viel Arbeit inkl. exportieren der Streifen (möglichst jeder auf eigener Ebene) besteht natürlich. Aber kann ich es umgehen das ich das alles manuell mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug machen muß?
Danke


----------



## extracuriosity (3. Juli 2005)

Ich hätte jetzt spontan zu Slices geraten. Hab´s auch ausprobiert, aber Photoshop lässt nicht mehr als 50 Slices pro Richtung zu. Diese 50 kriegst du allerdings sauber mit 2 Klicks hin. Hilft dir das irgendwie?


----------



## da_Dj (3. Juli 2005)

Es gibt ja das Auswahlwerkzeug, dass eine 1 Pixel breite/lange Linie zur Auswahl zulässt, kann man bestimmt über die hauseigene Scripting Engine irgendwie realisieren, dass das Werkzeug 800 Linien durchgehend auswählt. Von Hand, würde das ein wenig Zeit in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## Kopfballstar (3. Juli 2005)

extracuriosity hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hätte jetzt spontan zu Slices geraten. Hab´s auch ausprobiert, aber Photoshop lässt nicht mehr als 50 Slices pro Richtung zu. Diese 50 kriegst du allerdings sauber mit 2 Klicks hin. Hilft dir das irgendwie?



Das müsste ich erstmal ausprobieren weil ich noch nie konkret mit Slices gearbeitet habe. Wäre aber schonmal ein Ansatz.



			
				da_Dj hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt ja das Auswahlwerkzeug, dass eine 1 Pixel breite/lange Linie zur Auswahl zulässt, kann man bestimmt über die hauseigene Scripting Engine irgendwie realisieren, dass das Werkzeug 800 Linien durchgehend auswählt. Von Hand, würde das ein wenig Zeit in Anspruch nehmen



Auch eine Möglichkeit. Werde ich auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Nino (4. Juli 2005)

Grüß dich,
du markierst einfach mit dem *Slice-Werkzeug* dein gesamtes Bild und unterteilst es mit einem Rechtsklick.
Du wählst die vertikale Unterteilung und stellst *1 Pixel pro Slice* ein und kriegst dann bei 800 x 600 logischerweise 800 Streifen   

Mfg


----------



## Kopfballstar (4. Juli 2005)

Cool....danke

// edit 

Hm, aber wie kann ich jetzt die ganzen Slices seperat speichern? Sorry, hab noch nie mit Slices gearbeitet


----------



## Nino (4. Juli 2005)

*Datei* > *Für Web speichern...*
Dort wählst du deine Einstellungen und klickst auf speichern.


----------



## da_Dj (4. Juli 2005)

Dafür, muss ich jedoch extracuriosity zitieren 



			
				extracuriosity hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hätte jetzt spontan zu Slices geraten. Hab´s auch ausprobiert, aber Photoshop lässt nicht mehr als 50 Slices pro Richtung zu. Diese 50 kriegst du allerdings sauber mit 2 Klicks hin. Hilft dir das irgendwie?



Du kannst allerdings dein Ausgangsbild in 16 Slices unterteilen und abspeichern und danach diese 16 jeweils in 50 (da Slices max. 50 und 16x50 = 800)  warum auch immer du so was brauchst


----------



## hotschen (4. Juli 2005)

Sollte das slicen tatsächlich nicht klappen (habs nicht getestet) oder zu umständlich sein, dann mach folgendes (vorausgesetzt du hast PS CS oder PS7 incl. dem Plugin für Scriptunterstützung):
Erstelle eine neue Textdatei, kopiere den nachfolgenden Code hinein und speichere sie als "Irgendwas.vbs". (Den Ausgabe pfad musst du noch anpassen)
Öffne dein Dokument in PS, starte das Script per Doppeklick und lehn dich zurück.


```
Option Explicit

Dim appref
Set appref = CreateObject("Photoshop.Application")
Dim docref
Set docref = appref.ActiveDocument
Dim docref2
dim startRulerUnits
startRulerUnits=appRef.Preferences.RulerUnits
appref.Preferences.RulerUnits =5 
dim i 
dim pfad
dim datname
'*******************************************
pfad = "F:\temp\" 'Hier den Zielpfad angeben
'*******************************************
For i=0 to docref.height-1	
	docref.Selection.Select Array(Array(0, i), Array(docref.Width, i), Array(docref.Width, i+1), Array(0, i+1))
	docref.selection.copy
	Set docref2=appref.Documents.Add (docref.Width , 1, docref.Resolution ,"Zeile " & i+1 & ".psd")
	docref2.paste
         datname = pfad & "Zeile" & i + 1 & ".psd"
	docref2.SaveAs datname
	docref2.close 2
Next
docref.selection.deselect
appRef.Preferences.RulerUnits=startRulerUnits
```


----------



## McAce (4. Juli 2005)

Also ehrlich gesagt interessiert mich das schon was du mit den 800 Bildschnipseln vorhast.

Was ist erzählst du uns warum du das Bild so zerstückeln möchtest?


----------



## Nino (4. Juli 2005)

Ich würde noch gerne *extracuriosity* und *da_Dj* darüber informieren dass Photoshop so wie ich das schon erklärt habe sehr wohl mehr als 50 Slices pro Richtung zulässt   
Soweit ich weiß gibt es da keine Begrenzung. Außer dein Rechner macht nicht mehr mit


----------



## hotschen (4. Juli 2005)

Stimmt, kann ich bestätigen.

Bis auf die Kleinigkeit, dass das nicht Photoshop, sondern ImageReady "zulässt".


----------



## da_Dj (4. Juli 2005)

Ich hab' den "Fehler" gemacht, es von extracuriosity so zu übernehmen  Evtl. ältere PS-Version? Nicht jeder arbeitet mit CS aufwärts (oder von welcher Version an es gehen mag, eine Begrenzung in früheren kann ich mir gut vorstellen).


----------



## extracuriosity (5. Juli 2005)

Ich habe den Auto-Slice ausgewählt und hab ihn unterteilt. Als ich bei Anzahl der Slices 800 angegeben habe, hat Photoshop (übrigens CS) gemeckert: Bitte geben sie eine Zahl zwischen 1 und 50 ein. Ich habe daraus geschlossen, dass Ps nur 50 Slices zulässt, aber vielleicht kann man jeden Slice nur 50 Mal unterteilen. Wie auch immer.
Mea maxima culpa.


----------



## Nino (5. Juli 2005)

Das iritiert, das stimmt. Du muss eben nicht die Anzahl sondern die Pixelgröße der Slices einstellen. Da steht zwar trotzdem 50 Slices oben aber das kannst du ignorieren.


----------



## jasin (11. Januar 2006)

mal ne frage zu dem slice . habe das bild was ich gemacht habe in drei teile geteilt. wi ekann ich jetzt di e3 teile abspeichern . also alle drei teile extra?

danke


----------



## oscarr (11. Januar 2006)

In Photoshop 7 geht das mit den _*Slice unterteilen 1Pixel* _ nicht. Aber in Imageready! 

Danach fürs _Web speichern_ und man hat stolze 800 Bilder  :suspekt:


----------

